# Paph. philippinense fma. alba



## Jmoney (Jun 7, 2006)

'Ruey Ann Jade' AM/OSROC x 'Green Jade'

This is a fine strain of phil fma. alba--it is a full-size plant with full-size flowers (some strains have small flowers)







First described in 1862 and native to a wide range within the Philippine archipelago, Paph. philippinense is a variable but delightful multifloral species. It is an easy grower that prefers hot, humid, and bright conditions, and typically blooms in spring or summer with the increasing light duration. Although it is certainly well worth growing in its own right, Paph. philippinense has been the parent of some truly illustrious primary hybrids such as Saint Swithin (x rothschildianum) and Michael Koopowitz (x sanderianum).

The green-and-white "alba" variety of Paph. philippinense was discovered a number of years ago, and has paph fanciers salivating at the thought of "alba" multifloral hybrids. Once prohibitively expensive, philippinense fma. alba has been extensively selfed and sib crossed, and plants are now within the reach of any paph connoisseur.


----------



## nyorchids (Jun 7, 2006)

very impressive!


----------



## Heather (Jun 7, 2006)

Damn! Where'd you get it? Mine looked like crap! Same cross. Was this the first bloom? 

Here's my wus of a plant. It never got any better when they were fully open either. Bah....First nice plant I've had that I would have ditched because the blooms were so bad.


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 8, 2006)

that's not a bad phil alba--frankly I don't think you can have a bad philippinense, just small ones at times.

I got mine on ebay a year ago for quite cheap (for this cross), and it bloomed the following spring (first bloom). the vendor name was dnl.orchidshop, and I have been quite impressed with the handful of plants I got from him in the past year.


----------



## Heather (Jun 8, 2006)

Jmoney said:


> that's not a bad phil alba--frankly I don't think you can have a bad philippinense, just small ones at times.
> 
> I got mine on ebay a year ago for quite cheap (for this cross), and it bloomed the following spring (first bloom). the vendor name was dnl.orchidshop, and I have been quite impressed with the handful of plants I got from him in the past year.




On ebay! I hate you! oke: 
I was not impressed with my phil....


----------



## Gideon (Jun 8, 2006)

WOW!!!
That is fantastic, wish I could find one in South Africa


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 9, 2006)

Heather, you are *not* allowed to just 'ditch' that guy. I think it looks pretty darn nice.


----------



## Marco (Jun 9, 2006)

Great Phil Jmoney! I love it!


Heather said:


> Here's my wus of a plant. It never got any better when they were fully open either. Bah....First nice plant I've had that I would have ditched because the blooms were so bad.



Is this "wus of a plant" my plant now????? Cause if it is it's a great wus of a plant. :rollhappy: Phil alba is my second all time favorite Paph Species.


----------



## John M (Jun 9, 2006)

That is the nicest Philippinense fma. alba that I've ever seen! Wow! Sorry Heather; I'm not talking about yours. Sell it and use the money to try again. Crappy plants take just as much time and money to grow as good ones.


----------



## Heather (Jun 9, 2006)

Dang! Who dredged this thread up? oke: 
Where's my administrator delete button when I need it? 
(kidding!!) 


Well, Oopsie! Should have been more complimentary in this thread....sorry Marco.... 
It is actually a very nice *plant*, very robust and healthy and you got a great price on it. I just didn't have the time, room, and patience to wait and see how it bloomed out the next time. 

So, grow it up, see if it improves, and then if not, as John said - sell it and use the money to try again.


----------



## Marco (Jun 9, 2006)

John M said:


> That is the nicest Philippinense fma. alba that I've ever seen! Wow! Sorry Heather; I'm not talking about yours. Sell it and use the money to try again. Crappy plants take just as much time and money to grow as good ones.



She did John. I'm the lucky owner! oke: 



Heather said:


> Well, Oopsie! Should have been more complimentary in this thread....sorry Marco....
> It is actually a very nice *plant*, very robust and healthy and you got a great price on it. I just didn't have the time, room, and patience to wait and see how it bloomed out the next time.



LoL don't worry, I still love it. Unless I'm mistaken it looks like it was the first bloom. If it is maybe the second blooming may be a bit better. Never know right?

Regardless, I can always buy another one =)


----------



## Heather (Jun 9, 2006)

I need a slinking emoticon....


----------



## Marco (Jun 9, 2006)

Heather said:


> I need a slinking emoticon....



Oh Heather don't worry.  I'm very happy with the plant. No need for a slinking icon. All plants are special in their own way.


----------



## bench72 (Jun 9, 2006)

wasn't this plant also subjected to a move whilst in bud? I warrant something like that would be enough to make it give less than what it can...


----------



## Heather (Jun 9, 2006)

bench72 said:


> wasn't this plant also subjected to a move whilst in bud? I warrant something like that would be enough to make it give less than what it can...



Nice memory there Tim! That's true! I thought that could have had something to do with it. 

Thanks Marco - I have every hope it is just a matter of it not liking me - I hope it will bloom better for you.


----------



## Heather (Jun 10, 2006)

Marco - you'll be pleased to know that a similar plant from the same cross as the one I sold you, with very similar blooms to mine, got a second place ribbon at our show table today. My mexipedium also got a second place (which surprised me actually but it was different judges than usual Stingy group!) but they really liked the phil. I took some photos and will post them when I have a chance later.


----------



## L I Jane (Jun 10, 2006)

Marco--if you get it to bloom, put some black background behind when taking the pic of it, not a peach wall & you will have a darker looking colour than when Heather had it Maybe then you can sell it back to her for double the price!:rollhappy: :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 10, 2006)

Gorgeous flower, Jason. I definitely need one like yours. Sorry, Heather.


----------



## Marco (Jun 11, 2006)

Heather said:


> Marco - you'll be pleased to know that a similar plant from the same cross as the one I sold you, with very similar blooms to mine, got a second place ribbon at our show table today. My mexipedium also got a second place (which surprised me actually but it was different judges than usual Stingy group!) but they really liked the phil. I took some photos and will post them when I have a chance later.



Cool, congrats on the mexi


----------



## Gideon (Jun 11, 2006)

Heather said:


> Marco - you'll be pleased to know that a similar plant from the same cross as the one I sold you, with very similar blooms to mine, got a second place ribbon at our show table today. My mexipedium also got a second place (which surprised me actually but it was different judges than usual Stingy group!) but they really liked the phil. I took some photos and will post them when I have a chance later.



Congrats!!! Would love to see the photos :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Heather (Jun 11, 2006)

Okay, here are the really bad photos I took. You can see though that it is very similar to mine. Show committee said they liked the yellow coloration.

Funny Jane, really funny. oke:


----------



## Marco (Jun 11, 2006)

Heather said:


> Funny Jane, really funny. oke:



Heather those are great flowers! I love your phil alba. I know the flowers aren't gonna be as bad as you make them out to be. They do have a new name though, "the wus". :rollhappy: So if it does happen to get an award just like that one It'll have a great story behind it! oke:


----------

